# PC selbst bauen, aber richtig: Darum braucht ihr unbedingt das neue PCGH-Sonderheft



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC selbst bauen, aber richtig: Darum braucht ihr unbedingt das neue PCGH-Sonderheft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC selbst bauen, aber richtig: Darum braucht ihr unbedingt das neue PCGH-Sonderheft


----------



## Bhaalzac (14. April 2014)

> Darum braucht ihr unbedingt das neue PCGH-Sonderheft



Ich nehme mal an, das brauchen die meisten der doch erfahrenen PCGHX-Communitymitglieder so dringend, wie einen Kropf. Falsche Überschrift für ein nicht vollkommen untinteressantes Heft, denn es spricht eine zumindest hier nicht vorhandene Allgemeinheit an...

Die 4 vorgestellten Systeme baue ich selbst in unter einer Stunde funktionsfähig zusammen (inklusive Wasserkühlung). UND koche nebenbei noch ein 4 Gänge-Menue (ok, das ist jetzt übertrieben, auch wenn ich gut kochen kann ^^). Ihr hingegen sprecht mir mit dieser Überschrift die Befähigung direkt ab. Marketing soll gut und vielleicht witzig sein aber hier wirkt es beinahe beleidigend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2014)

Es ist wie mit allem das man nicht jeden ansprechen wird mit solchen Heften. Die einen sind dem Tutorial entwachsen und eine andere Gruppe würde sich schon beim lesen erden und würde auch so keinen PC bauen. Es ist für die breite Masse gemacht und eben entsprechend formuliert. Hier wird damit also keinem was abgesprochen


----------



## 04_alex_4 (14. April 2014)

ich glaube alle PCGHX-Communitymitglieder oder fast alle können einen PC zusammenbauen, es ist wie Lego spielen, macht auch so viel Spaß))) 
dafür braucht man kein extra Heft kaufen, wenn man gar nicht weiß wie es geht, gibt es jede Menge Videos bei YouTube, da wird alles anschaulicher erklärt und braucht man kein Geld dafür ausgeben...
hab selber so angefangen


----------



## kadney (14. April 2014)

Das ist doch nicht das passende Werkzeug! Gebt dem Mann einen Trennschleifer, dann wird das schon!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2014)

Wie man hier oft liest ist eben nicht jeder dazu in der Lage von daher wird das Heft seine Abnehmer finden. Auch das es Videos gibt ist ganz hilfreich aber nicht jeder hat einen 2. PC womit er sich die ansehen kann. Auch kann es nicht schaden wenn jemand mit Ahnung das Heft mal durchsieht und mögliche Fehler aufzeigt oder Verbesserungen vorschlägt


----------



## dgcss (15. April 2014)

Wieso hatte der nen Schraubenzieher... Weiss doch jeder das man ne Poppnietenzange benutzt um das mainboard zu befästigen....
Ich weiss nicht ob man sowas wirklich braucht aber es wird seine abnehmer finden

Naja und wenn in dem Video wenigstens die gleiche Musik läuft, dann bekommt es vielleicht irgendwann son "Dick und Doof" status und wird irgendwann zur belustigung von unserer 10. Generation gesehen, oder im jahre 2140 wie damals mal ein PC ausgesehen hat, im EDV unterricht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es ist wie mit allem das man nicht jeden ansprechen wird mit solchen Heften. Die einen sind dem Tutorial entwachsen und eine andere Gruppe würde sich schon beim lesen erden und würde auch so keinen PC bauen. Es ist für die breite Masse gemacht und eben entsprechend formuliert. Hier wird damit also keinem was abgesprochen


 
So ein Sonderheft ist also genau das, was ihr den zahlreichen, oft lästigen "Kannste mich mal beraten?"-Leuten in die Hand drückt. Allen. Jedem ein eigenes. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Murdoch (15. April 2014)

04_alex_4 schrieb:


> ich glaube alle PCGHX-Communitymitglieder oder fast alle können einen PC zusammenbauen, es ist wie Lego spielen, macht auch so viel Spaß)))
> dafür braucht man kein extra Heft kaufen, wenn man gar nicht weiß wie es geht, gibt es jede Menge Videos bei YouTube, da wird alles anschaulicher erklärt und braucht man kein Geld dafür ausgeben...
> hab selber so angefangen


 
Das nennt man dann wohl Geiz ist geil Mentalität. 

Also wenn ich mir vor allem youtube teilweise anschaue....  Also da wäre mein PC teilweise schon hoch gegangen... 

Ich persönlich würde... Und nein ich wurde nicht fürn meine aussage bezahlt.... Ein gut gemachtes Heft weitaus eher empfehlen für den Anfang. 

Bei YouTube denke ich zb auch gerade mit bedenken an die ganzen howtos wie man mit Motorrad n wheelie fährt....


----------



## SnugglezNRW (15. April 2014)

Es gibt da draussen (und auch hier im Forum) sehr viele Leute die sich davon überzeugt haben lassen das es sinnvoller ist einzelne Komponenten zu kaufen und diese selber zusammen zu bauen als ein Fertigsystem zu kaufen. Dennoch trauen es sich viele nicht zu den PC selber auch zusammen zu basteln. Daher finde ich solch eine Anleitung nicht verkehrt. Für die 90% der selbsternannten Profis macht so ein Heft vielleicht keinen Sinn, aber diese 90% aus dem Forum hier stellen nur einen Bruchteil der Allgemeinheit dar.
Ich begrüße daher jegliche Art von Hilfestellung für Leute die weg von dem Plastikmüll wollen welcher in den ganzen Blödmärkten zu überteuerten Preisen auf den Markt geschissen wird.

Man muss sich auch einfach mal im klaren sein das es viele Menschen gibt die nicht mit der IT groß geworden sind. Meine Mutter ist beispielsweise sogar schon damit überfordert ein Brief in Word zu schreiben oder eine Email zu versenden. Hier darf ich auch ständig nachhelfen. Das wichtigste ist einfach das man solchen Menschen motiviert und die Ängste nimmt etwas kaputt zu machen. Auch hier helfen solche Sonderhefte oder Guides sehr viel weiter.

Acuh wenn ich ein solches Heft nicht benötige verstehe ich die Absicht dahinter und gehöre nicht zu den hohen Egos hier im Forum die direkt los flamen müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> So ein Sonderheft ist also genau das, was ihr den zahlreichen, oft lästigen "Kannste mich mal beraten?"-Leuten in die Hand drückt. Allen. Jedem ein eigenes.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Wenn das mal nicht bei anderen Begehrlichkeiten weckt, man kann sich ja am Kiosk des Vertrauens von der Qualität des Heftchens überzeugen


Murdoch schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann wohl Geiz ist geil Mentalität.
> 
> Bei YouTube denke ich zb auch gerade mit bedenken an die ganzen howtos wie man mit Motorrad n wheelie fährt....


 Ja Die Marke " van Anderen / von Anderen " ist sehr beliebt
 Wheelie? Der echte Biker verzichtet gleich auf das Vorderrad oder baut Stützräder an.

 Es kann sich ja jeder selbst sein Urteil bilden, aber bei dem ganzen Blödsinn den man im laufe des Lebens kauft fallen die paar Dinare auch nicht ins Gewicht für die Sonderpostille


----------



## keulex (15. April 2014)

Als ich meinen ersten PC selbst gebaut habe (1996/97) wäre ich echt froh über so ein Heft gewesen. Heute ist einfacher an Infos zu kommen. Ich habe mir damals alles was an Literatur in den Büchereien zu bekommen war durchgeschaut. Learning by doing funktioniert bis heute und durch ein Heft mit Bildern ünterstützt, perfekt. 
An was ich mich auf jeden Fall immer erinnere - die erste Speichererweiterung beim 486er für TFX - 4 MB für 360.-DM und dann war ein Riegel auch noch defekt.


----------



## alex_k (15. April 2014)

Ich war mal PCGH Abonent, und muss sagen. - Es wiederholt sich einfach alles viel zu schnell. - Oder auch anders gesagt. - Irgendwann weiß man einfach, wie man einen PC zusammenbaut, und dass man dafür weder Dremel, noch Hammer, noch Bohrmaschine brauchen sollte (bei Standard-Gehäusen).

Ich weiß, ihr macht ein tolles Heft, aber mehr als einmal im Jahr macht es für mich keinen Sinn mehr, sich das Heft zu kaufen. - Für das normale PC Games Heft gilt dies natürlich nicht, weil hier ja ständig über neue Games berichtet wird.

Dazu kommt auch noch, wie scho Vorredner gesagt haben: - Es gibt auf Youtube massenweise Produktinfos und Tutorials (auch auf Deutsch) zum PC Zusammenbau....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. April 2014)

alex_k schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ihr macht ein tolles Heft, aber mehr als einmal im Jahr macht es für mich keinen Sinn mehr, sich das Heft zu kaufen. - Für das normale PC Games Heft gilt dies natürlich nicht, weil hier ja ständig über neue Games berichtet wird.


 
Wir berichten monatlich über neue Hardware, nicht immer über die gleiche.  
Davon ab: Hier geht's um ein selten erscheinendes Sonderheft zum speziellen Fall "PC selbst bauen". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MZ259 (18. April 2014)

Wer nocht nichtmal ein Mainboard in ein Gehäuse einbauen kann oder das Ganze mit einer Bohrmaschine probiert, sollte denke ich doch besser einen fetigen PC kaufen 
Ansonsten ganz nett.


----------



## leongengenbach (19. April 2014)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich im Heft auch Tipps zum Overclocking von PC's befinden und ob das mit Tuning-Tipps gemeint war. Wenn ja geh' ich es mir gleich kaufen, wenn nein: Gibt es vielleicht ein anderes Sonderheft von euch, dass sich mit dem Thema Overclocking (auch für Anfänger) beschäftigt?


----------



## haii91 (26. September 2014)

leongengenbach schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich im Heft auch Tipps zum Overclocking von PC's befinden und ob das mit Tuning-Tipps gemeint war. Wenn ja geh' ich es mir gleich kaufen, wenn nein: Gibt es vielleicht ein anderes Sonderheft von euch, dass sich mit dem Thema Overclocking (auch für Anfänger) beschäftigt?


 
das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir berichten monatlich über neue Hardware, nicht immer über die gleiche.
> Davon ab: Hier geht's um ein selten erscheinendes Sonderheft zum speziellen Fall "PC selbst bauen".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Nur mal so als Frage Raff, wann berichtet ihr mal über Themen abseits von PC zusammen bauen, wie übertakte ich meinen 6 Jahre alten Prozessor am besten und die monatliche Kaufempfehlung für neue Hardware?
Weil gefühlt sind das so die Themen die man so in 75% der Ausgaben von euch im Jahr findet. 

Ich vermisse bis heute zum Beispiel einen aktuellen Test der auf die Vorteile von hoch getakteten RAM in Spielen eingeht. Das letzte mal das ich mich erinnern kann das ihr das ausführlicher getestet habt war als GTA IV noch recht aktuell war und ihr DDR3 1333 gegen DDR3 1866er RAM getestet habt und das ist ja doch inzwischen geraume Zeit her...

Oder wie wäre es denn mal mit einem How to für laien wie mich die gerne mal einen Einblick in das extrem übertakten bekommen würden? Was benötigt man? Worauf ist alles zu achten, wo bekommt man am besten entsprechende Sachen wie denn Stickstoff her und vor allem wieviel Geld muss man für sowas einplanen.

Es gibt doch weiß Gott genügend Themen abseits des ewigen sich wiederholenden Standards die man aufnehmen kann um aus dem Heft mehr als einen monatlichen erscheinenden Einkaufsführer zu machen, weil viel mehr ist die PCGH für mich inzwischen schon meistens nicht wirklich. Man liest sich die Tests zu neuer Hardware durch, blättert einmal den Rest durch, liest die 1-2 Artikel die mal aktuelle Themen behandeln und legt Sie dann ins Regal.

Ich meine versteh mich nicht falsch. Es ist schon schön das es noch eine Hardware Zeitschrift gibt die sich speziell an Gamer richtet, aber inhaltlich finde ich hat sich leider wenig in den Jahren getan und man sich in bestimmte Artikel-Muster eingestrickt.
Zumindest empfinde ich das so, keine Ahnung ob das andere noch ehnlich sehen.


----------

